# Roo takes her exercise routine seriously...



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thought I'd share this cute video of Roo playing with my kids in the garden.

http://youtu.be/HrpehrGdkos


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my god!! that was too cute!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Really funny. Its like she wants to have a go of sliding down! She's a real cutie!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is obsessed with trying to get up there! Obi was just sat watching her as if to say "these young ones think they can do anything" lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lovely lovely video, shes a determined little Roo and certainly not timid, shes really going to be Darceys pal isn't she, what great memories, imagine looking back on that video in 3/4 yrs. *FABULOUS* x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Love your video! Lola does that too whenever we are in the garden - I'm not too sure what she will do if she ever reaches the top!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, so cute...i love all the giggling going on..just shows it is the simple things in life...Roo is just lovely x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

yes forgot to turn the sound down...hate the sound of my voice/laugh


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> yes forgot to turn the sound down...hate the sound of my voice/laugh


I think we all have that problem....I hate the sound of my voice too! Roo looks such fun and so settled into your family already. Puppies bring so much laughter and joy. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw that is too cute 
She looks so much smaller than in the photos, just gorgeous .. I'm sure it won't be long til she masters that slide...


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

That is seriously cute


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent video clip, Roo is just too cute. I wonder if over time, she'll make it to the top.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So cute...


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Great video,if I had been there I would have helped her up to the top.That amount of effort deserved a reward.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! X


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh gorgeous. They are so much fun aren't they!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So cute x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahhhhh that is so cute.... she will eventually get to the top i bet. xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, that brightened up my morning - hilarious - what a wee sweetheart


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

That has got to be the cutest thing I have seen in ages! It really made me smile, thanks!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh how cute! it should be watched as an ant-depressant! you can't help but smile.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah this is such a lovely video - Roo looks like she is such a happy puppy  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous video! Roo is just so cute!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh that is soooo sweet, she is the cutest pup, and Darcey is beautiful


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't stop smiling


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute I love it. Makes me wish they had not docked Jake's tail.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought they didn't do that any more...I know is against the law in the UK now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They still do it in North America....Lady's tail was docked before we ever met her.


----------

